# It Just Stopped ??



## brasssmanget (Jul 28, 2016)

Was using my SB Hvy10 yesterday doing some very minor turning. Turned of the machine to swap the belt to a faster pulley, and when I went to turn it back on, all I got was a "click" and a humming sound from the lathe. After a few more tries the humming sound got much weaker/quieter. Hmmm.....

I'm no electrician, and I avoid these kinds of issues like the plague - would not know where to even begin. 

But............. I do have three sons that are electricians, so I'll be giving them a call for a visit - no trip charge involved ya know.


----------



## dlane (Jul 28, 2016)

Ied give the motor a tap or two with a mallet


----------



## talvare (Jul 28, 2016)

If that's a single phase motor, it kind of sounds like the centrifugal switch is stuck (common problem) or possibly a failed start capacitor.

Ted


----------



## gr8legs (Jul 28, 2016)

If you can start it by giving the chuck a spin while the motor is powered then it's the centrifugal start switch or start winding. 

Trying that (spinning the chuck by hand) may temporarily fix the problem if the start switch had a bit of crap in it - the next shutdown may clean it out.

Good luck!

Stu


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 28, 2016)

Good advice above.  It should go without saying, but be really careful spinning a pulley by hand on a powered up machine!  Get good access, no long sleeves, long hair, etc.  Get good enough access so you are not in an awkward position.  Make sure that the lathe is not geared to the motor while doing it.


----------



## gwarner (Jul 28, 2016)

This same think happened to me a while back when I was in the middle of threading. I could not change the set up. I took off the back end or the motor and cleaned up the start capacitor. Looked like a set of points. Put it back in and has not given me a problem since. Hopefully yours is a simple as mine was.


----------



## brasssmanget (Jul 28, 2016)

All good ideas and advice. I'll look into it tomorrow if time permits. I'm waiting on #2 son [electrician] to get back to me, but these suggestions I can handle most of them on my own...

Thanks!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 29, 2016)

i'd concur with examination of the start capacitor and starting circuit


----------



## brasssmanget (Jul 30, 2016)

Well I played snoop dog and dove into the cabinet, traced some wiring, isolated the 12V and 110V switch boxes, and worked my way to some panel boxes on the rear wall of the cabinet. Lo and behold there I found a 5 prong plug hanging near the box for 110V that comes off the switch box. Not sure why there is a separate box for plugging in the motor, but that was the issue - apparently the plug got bumped when sliding a spare tire on the rim under the cabinet to get it out of my way.....must have loosened the plug enough where it just fell out while using the lathe. In any case, motor is purring like a kitten again, and I am back in business. Thanks for the many ideas and suggestions tho - I appreciate the feedback on my problem.


----------

